# rrman



## rrman (Oct 29, 2008)

We do work for a Natinal chain of Dept. stores and Markup is limited to 1.5 percent.Also Hourly rate is limited to 09 rates.I bid 904 .00 to remove 24x24 Mop basin and install 36x36 Terrazzo basin in.I did't realize it weighed 400 LBs plus.So i need another man so i am going to rebid it.What do you guys get for that job?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Bad backs.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> Bad backs.


That about sums it up


----------

